# Moquito lake



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Anybody have a report on fall eyes at mosquito? Thanks in advance...


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I hit the lake a few days ago and caught a few crappie and that's about all. Haven't heard of too much going on there


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

qpan. are you affileated with n.e.i from girard?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry for the late report - fished early last week, got 3 keepers (17"-20") along with 2 spikes trolling mid-lake area. Good luck.


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the reports...tight lines!


----------

